# Car Insurance Ombudsman ?



## NOAH (12 Feb 2008)

Is there such a thing as a Car Insurnce Ombudsman in Ireland that one can complain to about shoddy treatmentf from an insurance company or broker when lodging a claim?

noah


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Feb 2008)

*Re: Car Inusrance Ombudsman ??*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bgirl (12 Feb 2008)

*Re: Car Inusrance Ombudsman ??*

The ombudsman won't entertain any complaints until you have exhausted the complaints procedure outlined in your policy document.


----------



## NOAH (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks both.  It wont do any good but as least I will feel a bit better.

noah


----------



## joanmul (15 Feb 2008)

The Insurance Federation of Ireland might be able to help you. I had (have) an ongoing issue with my insurers and broker and the IFI have been very helpful. At one stage they even made a phone call on my behalf that changed matters. You should have all details of what the problem is, what you have done (very important) etc. when you ring them.


----------



## johnnyg91 (27 Jun 2013)

I see that the Insurance Ombudsman will not entertain complaint from companies with turnover over Eur 3m. 

I have a current problem not with our own insurer but with that of a third party. One of our vans drivers opened his door and nicked the paint on a car in a car park. We received a letter from Axa, I investigated and he tells me it barely scratched the paint. Axa refused to let us inspect the car, would not send photographs until this week (it happened over 12 months ago) and proceed to have the car ''repaired''. Their invoice come to over Eur 1,000, including 6 days car hire....all to repair some paint damage. The photos they have supplied are photo copies and are not of any use.

Is there any statutory body that a complaint regarding their conduct can be raised? The claims handler at one stage told me that ''they could do what they like'' and I am very reluctant to roll over form them.

I have notified our broker and have a Eur 250 excess, but do not wish to allow our insurance to settle for the exorbitant amount and put it on our claims experience.


----------

